# How often do mallt's need baths?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

The last time I took Vanilla to the groomers was almost 7 weeks ago. Her hair on her body is pretty manageable but she has developed matts on her ears and her tail. The last grooming appointment was not very pleasant. I usually bathe her every 2 weeks but maybe it should be once a week. I need to take her to the groomer next week because the hair is growing all in front of her eyes and she refuses to wear any bows.( She's a little tomboy! )
How often is good for her to be bathed? Thanks


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I take my little one to be groomed once a month. I put shoes on her when we go for walks, so i only bathe her 2 times before going back to the groomer. She always smeels good so i don't see any reason to give her a bath.

hope this helps... i am very picky when it comes to her outside so mybe you can't go by me. lol i would say each home i different.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I bathe Lady every week. I wash her face everyday, though.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> I bathe Lady every week.


I bathe at least every week (3 dogs)... 2 are puppies and are always chewing on each other/rolling around/digging in the dirt/generally getting into it. Every night I'm brushing out leaves and rubble... and dreaming of the day they will settle down just a little bit more :w00t: I try brushing them all out every night (and following it with a comb) to make sure no mats are forming (esp under the pits where the harness rubs).


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I bath Lilly every 4 days, brushing/combing every day at least once.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I bathe Sassy once a week. I clean her eyes daily, and I clean her little tukus after she potties.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

every Sunday


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I beleive the "standard" for batheing is every 7 to 10 days depending on the fluffs activity for that week. Star would get a bath every week - by me or groomer every other week. When we were "on the road" we'd stop weekly to rent a room so I could give him a bath.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I bathe Cosy once a week or sometimes stretch it to two weeks weather permiting. I do brush her everyday, however, to avoid any mats.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Those in puppy cut get bathed, nails and paw pads trimmed, ears cleaned every two weeks, haircuts every 4 weeks, brushed (ears and tail) and eyes cleaned every couple of days. Those in coat get bathed and ears cleaned every 5 days, nails trimmed as needed, brushed and eyes cleaned nightly.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I also bathe weekly, and they get haircuts about every 3 weeks (I clip them myself so I don't have to worry about the cost of doing it frequently). Recently I have bathed them every 2 weeks due to personal medical reasons, and I've noticed they get matted very easily because of all of the additional dirt built up on their coats. I definitely recommend once per week.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo's coat is near the ground now and I bathe him usually every sunday but he is outside for a few hours everyday so he needs his paws and belly washed every days or so.

He gets brushed, face washed and eyes cleaned everyday though


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Diego loves to get dirty and loves to roll in anything nasty that he finds when we are outside and my back is turned. He is in a puppy cut, so normally he gets a bath at least once a week, sometimes twice a week, but when in the winter I sometimes stretch it to closer to 2 weeks if there is snow and he still feels and smells fresh. In between his bath I wash his face everyday and he gets brushed and combed daily, to keep him in the routine so when his hair is longer (in the winter) he doesn't protest.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I was thinking of getting Rocky shoes to keep him clean. I'm very picky about that. What kind of shoes do you have? Here the ground will be getting hotter and hotter and I want something for him, but don't know what to get, cannot decide what's best. I bathe Rocky once a week.



sheila's malt said:


> I take my little one to be groomed once a month. I put shoes on her when we go for walks, so i only bathe her 2 times before going back to the groomer. She always smeels good so i don't see any reason to give her a bath.
> 
> hope this helps... i am very picky when it comes to her outside so mybe you can't go by me. lol i would say each home i different.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I bathe Rocky once or twice a week. He gets his eyes cleaned every day and brushed every day to keep up with any matting under his front legs. He gets groomed every four to five weeks.



Rocky's Mom said:


> I was thinking of getting Rocky shoes to keep him clean. I'm very picky about that. What kind of shoes do you have? Here the ground will be getting hotter and hotter and I want something for him, but don't know what to get, cannot decide what's best. I bathe Rocky once a week.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I brush daily, even though Jack & Jill are in puppy cuts. Their ears and tail tends to mat, so I make sure to brush it regularly. I bathe them every 7-10 days, depending on how often they've been outside and how dirty they are.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Long coat every 3-7 days depending. Short coat every 7 days.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I brush Nikki's hair and wash her face daily. I give her a full bath every two-three weeks. 

She gets a full professional groom every 6 weeks. 

She is an inside dog and doesn't get dirty, so I don't feel the need to bathe her more often than that.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I bath Delilah every 5 days and brush/comb her twice a day, but sometimes just once. Depends on how exhausted I am! She gets her face washed multiple times per day with just a warm washcloth. But I am thinking I should invest in some spa lavish. I am just so overwhelmed by all the different products, etc and which ones I should be using. Seems like everyone has different opinions.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Depends,usually every 10 days to 14 days,depends on what they're doing. I don't need to bathe them as much in winter .Summer time they get into stuff so sometimes once per week. Bum cleanings pretty often to keep the pees and poos off,daily face cleanings on Rylee,the others are good for several days.


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

Ramsey goes to the groomer for a bath on Friday's, so we are every 7 days here. If I keep up with the bathing he can usually go 2 months before I ask for a trim. Sometimes if he gets dirty I will bathe in between. I try try try to let him be a dog and not wash him so much but it's hard. I don't ever see him not being in a puppy cut because he loves to get dirty.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

every Thursday the girls get baths


----------

